# Boxers that were good friends that fought each other....



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Who are boxers that were friends but ended up fighting each other in the ring?Did they go easy on each other? 

Most recent was Daniel Ponce De Leon vs Abner Mares and they were trying to decapitate each other. 

Marco Antonio Barrera vs The late Johnny Tapia... Barrera seemed to go easy on him while Tapia wad fighting a bit dirty. 

Who else?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar and Bernard,or where they only friends afterwards?

Froch and Kessler are friendly,but not quite old friends,and it came from the first fight.

Mitchell had sparred and was friendly with Ricky Burns.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward were friends i think, at least after the first fight


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

You're forgetting Ali and Fraizer, till Ali did Fraizer dirty.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Glen Johnson vs Lucian Bute - not sure if they were great friends but definitely sparred frequently.
David Haye vs Audley Harrison - depends on your point of view.
Ricky Burns vs Kevin Mitchell - they were on friendly terms weren't they?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Evander Holyfield & Henry Tillman were good friends from the 1984 Olympics even after their 1987 cruiserweight title fight. Holy was best man at Tillman's wedding.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd & Judah, don't know if they were close friends but they had history through their amateur days way back to the early '90s.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been guilty of it myself but I have a feeling Isal means guys who were friendly BEFORE they fought,so sorry if I've went down the wrong road.

Weren't Barrera and Morales good friends?


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Haye - Harrisson.

They both laughed all the way to the bank.


----------



## ThrowTheDamnTowel (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've been guilty of it myself but I have a feeling Isal means guys who were friendly BEFORE they fought,so sorry if I've went down the wrong road.
> 
> Weren't Barrera and Morales good friends?


I thought they hated each other,what with Barrera sucker punching him. Pretty sure Jose luis Ramirez and Chavez were friends.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Last year, Frankie Gavin was due to fight the uncle of his son, Ronnie Heffron. The fight fell apart over money though.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Guerrero and Casa were friends. Baer and Louis palled around, but I don't know if that was before or after. Max got along very well with people in general. Louis and Marciano became friends afterward, I don't think before. Patterson and Ingo I think became friends. Since they fought three times, they might have been sort of buddies during the trilogy? Max S. and Joe weren't hanging out all the time but I think got on very well. I believe Willard and Dempsey were buddies (they certainly danced well together), but another I don't think until after the fight. I'm struggling to think of guys that were very tight before the fight. Louis and John Henry I think were good friends before their fight, and well, Louis...was Louis in that fight. I can think of a lot of guys that skirted each other on account of friendship. Frazier and Norton decided not to rumble if they didn't absolutely have to, like a mandatory thing. They never did have to. Out of the big four, they're the only set that didn't come off in the golden era. Off the top of my head, most of the boxing buddies I can think of only got tight after the fights happened.



PityTheFool said:


> I've been guilty of it myself but I have a feeling Isal means guys who were friendly BEFORE they fought,so sorry if I've went down the wrong road.
> 
> Weren't Barrera and Morales good friends?


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Simon Brown and Maurice Blocker were very good friends when they fought each other. Been ages since I've seen it but IIRC it was a pretty decent fight as well.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

it was mentioned during their fight that wolak and foreman were friends.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Julio Cesar Chavez vs Jose Luis Ramirez


----------



## ThrowTheDamnTowel (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there any fights where ssomeone's fought a relative?


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Calzaghe vs Woodhall


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Barrera and Morales hated each other, press conference fights, Mexican rivalry and I think there areas hate each others as well. They seem good now though but that sort of respect came after beating the shit out of each other for 36 rounds.

Tyson and Evander always had some form of weird relationship, i wouldn't say friends but didnt they used to hang out but have some sort of fierce rivalry from their amateur days. Tyson bit his ears of and they still hang out now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ThrowTheDamnTowel said:


> Is there any fights where ssomeone's fought a relative?


Weren't Phillip and lovemore Ndou cousins or something.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno if thats true though, but I've heard it mentioned before


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> I think Barrera and Morales hated each other, press conference fights, Mexican rivalry and I think there areas hate each others as well. *They seem good now though but that sort of respect came after beating the shit out of each other for 36 rounds*.
> 
> Tyson and Evander always had some form of weird relationship, i wouldn't say friends but didnt they used to hang out but have some sort of fierce rivalry from their amateur days. Tyson bit his ears of and they still hang out now.


Barrera recently said he tried to make friends and El Terrible said "No. We can never be friends" :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Weren't Phillip and lovemore Ndou cousins or something.


Nah, no relation.


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

Winky and Shane! Brothers touched gloves at the start and end of every damn round!


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Were Dempsey and Billy Miske not good friends? I seem to remember reading that their fight for Dempseys title happened when Miske was dying with Brights Disease and Dempsey gave him the fight because it would provide financial support for Miskes family.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've been guilty of it myself but I have a feeling Isal means guys who were friendly BEFORE they fought,so sorry if I've went down the wrong road.
> 
> Weren't Barrera and Morales good friends?


I can troll again!!!:happy

No offence mate.I'm like the friendly troll from Dora.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Marcus Browne said:


> Winky and Shane! Brothers touched gloves at the start and end of every damn round!


Shane and Pacquaio! Brothers touched glove after every punch (landed or not)!


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Jorge Arce and Donaire


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Arturo Gatti and Mickey Ward were friends i think, at least after the first fight


yeah they became good friends, although that is common when guys boxed each other and built legacies with the other fighter. Hearns and Leonard seem to like each other now. Some fighters have such history together they cannot ignore each other. Although friends before they fought is rare. Sometimes friendships were made to look like stronger friendships for the fight publicity like Maurice Blocker and Simon Brown. I think that is one fight they built up as friends. Or was it Starling and Blocker? I forget now, but I do know that if people had a best friend, I doubt they could fight them with their full heart. I know I couldn't fight my best friends. A friend? maybe, not a best friends who is like family.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Had a look around

harry Duiven Snr Ko'd his son in 2 in 2006
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=375555&cat=boxer

The Jakubowski bros had a scrap back in 1993
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=7022&cat=boxer&pageID=2


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mosley and De La Hoya.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Had a look around
> 
> harry Duiven Snr Ko'd his son in 2 in 2006
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=375555&cat=boxer
> ...


Got it the wrong way round, the son KO'd the father


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oscar and Shane


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

dlh shane
dlh bernard
pbf judah
barerra morales lol


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Ingemar Johansson and Floyd Patterson
Max Schmeling and Joe Louis


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Benitez vs Leonard, I think Wilfred was engaged to Ray's sister at one point.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> Got it the wrong way round, the son KO'd the father


Daft fuckers, that would be some story to tell at a family get together:lol:

I remember a few years ago two twins fought in the Irish nationals, there was a few articles in the paper, nuts


----------



## ThrowTheDamnTowel (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Daft fuckers, that would be some story to tell at a family get together:lol:
> 
> I remember a few years ago two twins fought in the Irish nationals, there was a few articles in the paper, nuts


Id have gave him a framed photo of me Icing him for fathers day. I used to spar my younger brother loads, I don't think I could really go out looking to smash him up though.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Joe Louis and John Henry Lewis were good friends, I am under the impression that (ex-LHW champ) JHL was short on cash at the time and starting to go blind, so Joe Louis gave him a shot (which he was never going to win) on the condition that he retire (which to his credit he did)


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Micky Ward and Arturo Gatti were friends for their 2nd and 3rd bouts. Do you guys feel they toned it down for the two latter fights?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Casamayor was friends with Guerrero and Robert Garcia


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Rahman versus Barrett,worst fight ive ever seen


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Andre Bishop & Raymond "Big baby" Bishop (brothers).

Andre and him were on good terms again though after he KO'd Frost.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember hearing that Mayweather would never fight Zab because they were good friends... But then a year or two later the fight was made, and we all saw what happned.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Jermain Taylor and Jeff Lacy.

A fight that was supposed to happen but they dodged themselves, Ward vs Dirrell, they are very good friends.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Andre Bishop & Raymond "Big baby" Bishop (brothers).
> 
> Andre and him were on good terms again though after he KO'd Frost.


:rofl Nice Champion reference. Oh, and don't forget Apollo vs. Rocky.

Anyways, I another recent one would be Audley/Wilder. I remember they were sparring partners and Wilder thanked Audley after the fight for teaching him some good stuff.


----------

